# To understand'



## ayupshiplad

Guten Abend,

I was just wondering if Brazilians ever use compreender or perceber or do they normally just stick to entender? I noticed in one of Mancunaima's posts he used the past participle of compreender, but I don't think I have _ever _heard the guys at work using either compreender or perceber.


----------



## Vanda

Ah, Ayup, that has to do with personal preferences as well as educational level. Just like that!


----------



## Alandria

ayupshiplad said:


> Guten Abend,
> 
> I was just wondering if Brazilians ever use compreender or perceber or do they normally just stick to entender? I noticed in one of Mancunaima's posts he used the past participle of compreender, but I don't think I have _ever _heard the guys at work using either compreender or perceber.



Perceber = notice
Entender/compreender = understand


----------



## ayupshiplad

But...isn't perceber used to mean understand as well? Have I completely invented this?!


----------



## Dom Casmurro

ayupshiplad said:


> But...isn't perceber used to mean understand as well? Have I completely invented this?!


No, you have not invented it, but the use of 'perceber' as a synonym of 'entender' is confined to Portuguese spoken in Portugal. Brazilians don't usually use that verb to express the idea of understanding. As noted by Alandria, in Brazil the only meaning that 'perceber' may carry (or at least the one that everybody instantly recognizes) is 'notar' (notice), as in 'I noticed that he is getting bald' (Notei/percebi que ele está ficando careca.'). As for 'compreender', there is no problem in Brazil with it. It is a perfect synonym for 'entender'. The use of 'entender' is more widespread, though.


----------



## ayupshiplad

Oh you have calmed my so much! I was starting to think I'd been saying 'to notice' for about 4/5 months when I meant 'to understand'. Ahhhhhh I feel so calm.


----------



## avok

I guess, Spanish speakers use "compreender" far more often than "entender" as in "no comprendo"


----------



## Macunaíma

Entre _entender_ e _compreender_, eu uso _entender _mais. Porém, como particípio para a voz passiva, acho _compreendido _mais comum. Eu digo _ter entendido_, mas _ser entendido_ provavelmente não. No lugar, digo quase sempre _ser compreendido_. Acho que talvez pelo fato de _entendido_ também ser usado como adjetivo (_knowledgeable_) e ficar estranho com o auxiliar _ser _na forma verbal (voz passiva).

"Quando eu extraí meu ciso, eu até conseguia falar, mas não era entendido" (também pode ser, mas _"não_ _era compreendido"_ fica melhor)

_Perceber_ como sinônimo de _entender_ não é comum no Brasil. Eu nunca ouvi.

Perceber (BP): realise, notice.


----------



## olivinha

Hi, Avok.
Allow me a general analogy: which one of these verbs (which are basically synonyms) do you use more often: to understand or to comprehend?
O


----------



## SofiaB

We can see the relationship between percebir and perceive.As mentioned before Portugal uses it as understand.


----------



## Denis555

*Perceive*  via Anglo-Fr. _parceif,_ O.N.Fr. _*perceivre,_ O.Fr. _perçoivre,_ from L. _percipere_ "obtain, gather," also, metaphorically, "to grasp with the mind," lit. "to take entirely," from _per_ "thoroughly" + _capere_ "to grasp, take". Fonte.

*Perceber  *[Do lat. _percipere_, ‘apoderar-se de’, ‘apreender pelos sentidos’.] 
Fonte: Dicionário Aurélio .


----------



## Vanda

Macu, tell me you've never said: Ah, percebo onde você quer chegar/ Percebo o que você quer dizer, meaning compreendo/entendo?!!


----------



## Dom Casmurro

Vanda said:


> Macu, tell me you've never said: Ah, percebo onde você quer chegar/ Percebo o que você quer dizer, meaning compreendo/entendo?!!


You are right, Vanda, and maybe we Brazilians, so used to uttering 'perceber' as a synonym to 'notar', don't even realise how often we use that very same word as a synonym to 'entender'. I would like to add, though, that 'perceber', in that particular sense, has a certain quality that is not present in 'entender' or 'compreender'. It is an understanding operation all right, but it is one that is carried out through intuition rather than reasoning. It is slightly sensitive, as opposed to 'entender/compreender', which is, by all means, an intelectual operation. If we have to look for the English word that could better convey the meaning of 'perceber' (in the sense we are talking about, of course), I would choose 'grasp'.

A final disclaimer, aimed at our friends from across the Ocean: of course, my remarks apply to Brazilian Portuguese only.


----------



## ayupshiplad

Ah what detailed replies to a question that I thought was answered just by Vanda's second post. How pleasantly surprising! Thanks all


----------



## Outsider

SofiaB said:


> We can see the relationship between percebir and perceive.As mentioned before Portugal uses it as understand.


Cuidado: _perceb*e*r_ e _to perceive_ são falsos amigos.


----------



## avok

olivinha said:


> Hi, Avok.
> Allow me a general analogy: which one of these verbs (which are basically synonyms) do you use more often: to understand or to comprehend?
> O


 
to understanddddd


----------



## Dom Casmurro

Outsider said:


> Cuidado: _perceb*e*r_ e _to perceive_ são falsos amigos.


Sim, mas apenas quando o verbo 'perceber' é entendido como um perfeito e chapado sinônimo de entender/compreender. Na acepção brasileira, à diferença da lusitana, há um matiz que o aproxima do _perceive_ inglês. Este é justamente o argumento que procurei sustentar acima (post #13).


----------



## Outsider

É próximo, sim.


----------



## Macunaíma

_Perceber_ e _entender _são próximos, sim, mas não os vejo como sinônimos. _Perceber_, para mim, é mais um _dar-se conta_ (realise) do que um _entender_. Eu não poderia _perceber uma teoria _ou_ uma linha de raciocínio_, por exemplo, mas poderia _perceber aonde alguém quer chegar_ (see what they're getting at), como bem disse a Vanda. É muito próximo de _entender_ quando eu digo que _percebo o significado_ de algo, mas ainda não acho que seja o mesmo que _entender_, mas antes _dar-se conta da importância _de algo.


----------



## Outsider

Mas a pergunta inicial do Avok era sobre "entender" e "compreender"...


----------



## avok

Outsider said:


> Mas a pergunta inicial do Avok era sobre "entender" e "compreender"...


 
A minha pergunta inicial??? Onde esta??



Vanda said:


> Macu, tell me you've never said: Ah, percebo onde você quer chegar/ Percebo o que você quer dizer, meaning compreendo/entendo?!!


 
Vanda, I guess the English equivalent of "perceber" here is "to see": "Oh, I see what you mean "


----------



## Outsider

avok said:


> A minha pergunta inicial??? Onde esta??


Engano meu. A pergunta foi da Ayupshiplad.


----------



## edupa

Em minha opnião, há algumas questões importantes a serem consideradas aqui:

1. É complicado procurar um equivalente exato de uma palavra em outra língua quando não se considera o contexto. Por exemplo, para o verbo 'perceber' foram encontrados, até agora, os equivalentes 'to notice', 'to realize', 'to see'. Todos funcionam, *dependendo do contexto*. As pessoas que respondem fazem certo ao fornecer a frase, o que reforça a inadequação da típica pergunta: "Qual o equivalente de XXX em português/inglês."

2. Em última análise, não existem sinônimos absolutos. Devemos então entender por sinônimos um palavra que apenas _se aproxima_ _em sentido_. Pode parecer uma bobgagem, algo que nos passa batido às vezes. Mas acho muito relevante numa discussão dessas. De novo: sem *um contexto,* afirmações de que X é sinônimo de Y podem ser traiçoeiras. Seria 'entender' o mesmo que 'compreender'? 

Por exemplo, depois de uma longa explicação, João pergunta a Paulo se este entendeu o que lhe foi explicado. Paulo responde:

"Entendi, mas não compreendi."

Ainda que uma chacota, essa frase parece revelar a diferença clara entre 'compreender' e 'entender'. Em tempo, uma tentativa de tradução em inglês da frase acima poderia ser:

>> "I understand, but I don't quite see your point /grasp what you're talking about."


3. O que me leva ao terceiro ponto. Foi afirmado que o verbo 'perceber' se traduziria como _grasp_ em inglês. Não parece ser somente isso. Vejam só:

> I was finding it difficult to *grasp* the rules of the game.

> You should try to *grasp* the meaning of whole sentences. 

> He *grasped* the point at once.

> We couldn't *grasp* the complex nature of the problem.

> During the first month I felt as if I were learning a new foreign language, that I would never *grasp*.

Em todas as frases acima, garanto que qualquer brasileiro usaria o verbo 'compreender', ou entender, qualquer outro, para _grasp_. Menos provavelmente o verbo 'perceber'. 

Talvez _grasp *poderia*_ ser traduzido como 'perceber' na frase abaixo:

> They do not comprehend their own disabilities and are not able to *grasp* the emotional context of their interactions with others.

De modo que para as perguntas que pipocam neste thread, eu acho fundamental sabermos antes de mais nada em qual contexto, em qual frase a palavra seria usada. Isso seria o ideal para que houvesse alguma conclusão, inclusive para quem está perguntando.

Abraços


----------



## SofiaB

Outsider said:


> Cuidado: _perceb*e*r_ e _to perceive_ são falsos amigos.


*Perceive*: perceber,entender; sentir; ver, observar, inteirar-se, dar-se conta de alguma coisa só em ver, interpretar
*perceber* adquirir conhecimento de, por meio dos sentidos;
entender;compreender;ver;destinguir
*perceive *to become aware of, know, or identify by means of the senses
understand,comprehend,see , distinguish


----------



## Outsider

Já concordei acima com o Dom Casmurro em que os sentidos dos dois verbos são próximos (não inteiramente coincidentes, em minha opinião), se considerarmos como "perceber" se usa no Brasil. Com o sentido que lhe damos em Portugal, garanto-lhe que regra geral não são nada sinónimos.


----------



## Dom Casmurro

_Perceber_, _entender_ e _compreender_ não são sinônimos absolutos, mas são sinônimos correlatos, na medida em que cada uma dessas atividades mentais está a serviço de uma única finalidade: a apreensão do real.

_Perceber_ é, dos três verbos, o mais sensorial, o menos racional, o que menos esforço intelectual exige. A realidade é captada fenomenologicamente, como se agarrada (_grasped_) em pleno vôo. Os poetas e os amantes das epifanias _percebem_ muita coisa...

_Entender_ é um processo analítico, uma operação da lógica. A apreensão da realidade se dá mediante um raciocínio. Nada há de sensorial aqui. 

_Compreender_, como talvez sugerido pela própria etimologia da palavra, é a síntese entre a percepção e o entendimento da realidade, entre o que é captado sensorialmente e o que é depurado racionalmente. É a prova dos nove do processo de apreensão da realidade. É a estruturação final do real. É sua incorporação definitiva no pensamento.

Viajei?


----------



## edupa

Dom Casmurro said:


> _Perceber_, _entender_ e _compreender_ não são sinônimos absolutos, mas são sinônimos correlatos, na medida em que cada uma dessas atividades mentais está a serviço de uma única finalidade: a apreensão do real.
> 
> _Perceber_ é, dos três verbos, o mais sensorial, o menos racional, o que menos esforço intelectual exige. A realidade é captada fenomenologicamente, como se agarrada (_grasped_) em pleno vôo. Os poetas e os amantes das epifanias _percebem_ muita coisa...
> 
> _Entender_ é um processo analítico, uma operação da lógica. A apreensão da realidade se dá mediante um raciocínio. Nada há de sensorial aqui.
> 
> _Compreender_, como talvez sugerido pela própria etimologia da palavra, é a síntese entre a percepção e o entendimento da realidade, entre o que é captado sensorialmente e o que é depurado racionalmente. É a prova dos nove do processo de apreensão da realidade. É a estruturação final do real. É sua incorporação definitiva no pensamento.
> 
> Viajei?


 

Acho sua análise válida, sim. Dois pontos sobre o verbo 'perceber', no entanto.

1. "O que as pessoas não *percebem* é que, por definição, a droga não é a causadora de violência no Brasil."

> Aqui 'perceber' parece denotar um processo de raciocínio lógico, o que contraria sua tese acima. Como disse antes, o contexto quase sempre dá a palavra final.

2. Você parece ter sugerido que o verbo em inglês _grasp_ seria uma forma de traduzir o verbo 'perceber'. Se eu não estiver enganado em relação à minha conclusão, creio que o verbo _grasp_ em inglês definitivamente não é uma boa tradução para 'perceber'.

Abraços


----------



## Dom Casmurro

Obrigado por manter viva esta discussão. 

Não afirmei que a ação que está implícita em 'perceber' prescinde de raciocínio lógico. Apenas disse que, dos três verbos, é o que menos se sustenta num esforço do intelecto. 

Vamos ao seu exemplo:



edupa said:


> 1. "O que as pessoas não *percebem* é que, por definição, a droga não é a causadora de violência no Brasil."


 
Repare a intenção do falante dessa frase. Ele está tentando afirmar que o grau de consciência das pessoas é reduzido. Tão reduzido que nem sequer _percebem _a pouca influência das drogas na violência do Brasil. É claro que ele poderia dizer "O que as pessoas não entendem...", mas preferiu um estágio ainda mais primário: o estágio da mera _percepção_ do problema. Com isso, demonstrou que "as pessoas" não chegaram a fazer um mínimo esforço intelectivo. Não bateram nem o tiro-de-meta. Ora, se não _percebem _o problema, como vão _entendê-lo?_ e se não o _entendem_ e se não o _compreendem_, como vão formulá-lo? e se não o formulam, como vão resolvê-lo? Em suma, a frase supõe uma gradação progressiva de aquisição de consciência.

Experimente substituir _percebem_ por _captam_. Existirá verbo menos denotativo de um processo de raciocínio lógico do que esse 'captar'? E no entanto ele fica bem na frase, fortalecendo ainda mais a impressão de que as tais "pessoas" têm um grau mesmo muito reduzido de conscientização. Agora, tente traduzir tudo aquilo para o inglês. Use, deliberadamente, o _grasp_ em lugar do _captar_. Chocou aos seus ouvidos o uso do _grasp_? Posso apostar que não, pelo simples motivo que esse verbo inglês também contém uma forte carga de recepção sensorial, a exemplo de _perceber_. 

É claro que em outras frases específicas, como algumas das que você alinhou no seu post anterior, a mera substituição de _perceber_ por _grasp_ não irá funcionar. Assim são as traduções e é por isso que elas, algumas vezes, são fascinantes.

Abração.


----------



## ayupshiplad

Ahhhh so much Portuguese for my little brain to deal with, though I feel it coped well enough! Anyway, thank you all very much for you detailed responses, I have learned a lot more than I thought I would about the verb perceber!


----------



## edupa

Dom Casmurro said:


> Experimente substituir _percebem_ por _captam_. Existirá verbo menos denotativo de um processo de raciocínio lógico do que esse 'captar'? E no entanto ele fica bem na frase, fortalecendo ainda mais a impressão de que as tais "pessoas" têm um grau mesmo muito reduzido de conscientização. Agora, tente traduzir tudo aquilo para o inglês. Use, deliberadamente, o _grasp_ em lugar do _captar_. Chocou aos seus ouvidos o uso do _grasp_? Posso apostar que não, pelo simples motivo que esse verbo inglês também contém uma forte carga de recepção sensorial, a exemplo de _perceber_.
> 
> 
> 
> Legal, Dom. Concordo com sua observação sobre perceber. Parece mesmo funcionar como sua análise afirma.
> 
> Em relação ao que eu copiei acima, no entanto, eu digo que não, _grasp_ e perceber não são correlatos.
> 
> O uso de _grasp_ no lugar de perceber simplesmente muda a conotação da frase. Adotando como prisma a qualidade sensorial a que você alude em sua análise, o verbo _grasp_ (veja as frases com _grasp_ postadas por mim anteriormente, *post 23*) denota uma compreensão mais aprofundada do que perceber, que acredito traduziria melhor por _realize_.
> 
> Se fosse para traçar um paralelo (com a *ressalva* de que paralelos como esse *apresentam limitações*) entre verbos em português e inglês, eu diria:
> 
> entender = understand
> perceber = notice, realize
> compreender = grasp
> 
> Novamente: Para as 5 frases com o verbo _grasp_ que eu postei anteriormente, em nenhuma delas eu usaria 'perceber' em português. E aquelas frases, acredito, ilustram bem o uso de _grasp_ em inglês.
> 
> 
> Além disso, na frase:
> 
> "O que as pessoas não *_______________ *é que, por definição, a droga não é a causadora de violência no Brasil."
> 
> >> "What people don't _________________ is that drugs per se do not generate violence in Brazil."
> 
> 
> ...usar os verbos 'perceber', 'entender', 'compreender' (realize, understand, grasp) realmente não vai chocar aos ouvidos de ninguém, todos soam naturais. Mas cada qual implica sentidos diferentes.
> 
> Acho que é isso
> 
> Abraços
Click to expand...


----------



## Dom Casmurro

Temos percepções () diferentes do verbo _grasp_. Você o põe no plano mais alto (compreender), eu no mais baixo (perceber). Sou influenciado pelo significado original (não metafórico) da palavra: _to take or seize eagerly _(Merriam-Webster), e também pela definição pertinente ao seu uso metafórico (que é o que nos interessa): _to lay hold of with the mind_ (idem). A seu favor, acrescento que o mesmo dicionário remete, no verbete _grasp_, a _comprehend_. Chegaremos então a um círculo vicioso, pois a definição deste último verbo será a seguinte: _to grasp the nature, significance, or meaning of_.

Mas enfim, o que quero dizer é que, para mim, _grasp_ é um _snapshot_ da realidade, algo que se pega no ar - algo, portanto, mais instantâneo e menos complexo do que as ações de entender e compreender. Até arriscaria, como sinônimo "natural", _sacar _- não obstante sempre tenha feito uma correspondência entre essa nossa gíria e a gíria americana _to dig._

É claro que admito que, por não ser nativo de inglês, eu esteja equivocado na maneira como eu _grasp_ o verbo _grasp_. Talvez precisemos de um árbitro genuinamente anglófono. Ayupshiplad?


----------



## ayupshiplad

As you both seem fairly competant in English (obvious understatement in case you didn't _grasp_ that), I shall do this in English and spare you from the monstrosity that is my Portuguese 

I'm just going to take posts 23,27,28,30 & 31 into account here, and will try to address your most important points- however, if I miss out something vital, please let me know! (Also: I cannot work the multiquote thing properly. Because of this, quotations by Edupa will be in blue, and ones by Dom Casmurro shall be in orange)

Post 23:"Entendi, mas não compreendi."
>> "I understand, but I don't quite see your point /grasp what you're talking about." In this instance, I personally wouldn't use the word grasp. I think I would either go with your first suggestion, or say 'get what you're on/talking about'. That said, all your other examples in post 23 demonstrate the use of the word 'grasp' very well I would perhaps use 'master' instead of grasp in your last example ("...a foreign language that I would never grasp"), though grasp works as well.

Post 27: 2. Você parece ter sugerido que o verbo em inglês _grasp_ seria uma forma de traduzir o verbo 'perceber'. Se eu não estiver enganado em relação à minha conclusão, creio que o verbo _grasp_ em inglês definitivamente não é uma boa tradução para 'perceber'. According to my Larousse PT-EN/EN-PT dictionary, grasp is translated (in this sense) as compreender. This would appear to support your point, however my dictionary often churns out (according to natives) awful translations! 

Post 28:"Posso apostar que não, pelo simples motivo que esse verbo inglês também contém* uma forte carga de recepção sensorial, a exemplo de _perceber_."I would agree with you on that one! Perhaps now would be a good time to see what my Chambers English Dictionary has to say on the matter: 

Grasp- 1-to take a firm hold of something or someone; to clutch. 2- (often grasp *at* or *after something*) to make a movement as if to seize it 3- to understand. 
It seems to agree too 

Além disso, na frase:

"O que as pessoas não *_______________ *é que, por definição, a droga não é a causadora de violência no Brasil."

>> "What people don't _________________ is that drugs per se do not generate violence in Brazil."

...usar os verbos 'perceber', 'entender', 'compreender' (realize, understand, grasp) realmente não vai chocar aos ouvidos de ninguém, todos soam naturais. Mas cada qual implica sentidos diferentes. 
You could also use the most hated verb by English teachers, 'get' 

"...para mim, _grasp_ é um _snapshot_ da realidade"- vero

Well, I hope that has helped solve the issue at least to a certain extent!

P.S "Ora, se não _percebem _o problema, como vão _entendê-lo?" _I thought BP never used enclitic pronouns? 
*Why isn't it 'conte'?


----------



## Dom Casmurro

Thanks for taking my suggestion to arbitrate the friendly dispute between Edupa and me. I _grasp_  that you have preferred to "stay on top of the wall" ("ficou em cima do muro", as we say when someone - usually a politician - seems reluctant to take sides). If that was your intention, good job. If it was not, good job all the same, because I learned a lot from your post.


----------



## ayupshiplad

Dom Casmurro said:


> Thanks for taking my suggestion to arbitrate the friendly dispute between Edupa and me. I _grasp_  that you have preferred to "stay on top of the wall" ("ficou em cima do muro", as we say when someone - usually a politician - seems reluctant to take sides). If that was your intention, good job. If it was not, good job all the same, because I learned a lot from your post.


 
Lol yes, we have a similar expression "to sit on the fence", which was exactly my intention! I didn't want to bruise any sensitive male egos


----------



## Dom Casmurro

ayupshiplad said:


> didn't want to bruise any sensitive male egos


----------



## edupa

Dom Casmurro said:


> Temos percepções () diferentes do verbo _grasp_. Você o põe no plano mais alto (compreender), eu no mais baixo (perceber). Sou influenciado pelo significado original (não metafórico) da palavra: _to take or seize eagerly _(Merriam-Webster), e também pela definição pertinente ao seu uso metafórico (que é o que nos interessa): _to lay hold of with the mind_ (idem). A seu favor, acrescento que o mesmo dicionário remete, no verbete _grasp_, a _comprehend_. Chegaremos então a um círculo vicioso, pois a definição deste último verbo será a seguinte: _to grasp the nature, significance, or meaning of_.


 
The definitions you provided for 'grasp' indeed don't seem to reveal much as to the level of 'depth of understanding' that 'grasp' conveys. Here are other referrences that might help us a bit:

1. 
_> to understand something, especially something difficult:_
_I think I managed to *grasp* the main points of the lecture._
_The Government has acknowledged that homelessness is a problem but it has failed to *grasp* the scale of the problem._
(The Cambridge Learner's Dictionary)


2. 
> to comprehend fully
(Oxford Online Dictionary)

3. 
_*Synonyms*_: These verbs denote perception of the nature and significance of something. _Apprehend_ denotes both mental and intuitive awareness: _"Intelligence is quickness to apprehend"_ (Alfred North Whitehead). 


Both _comprehend_ and _understand_ stress complete realization and knowledge: _"To comprehend is to know a thing as well as that thing can be known"_ (John Donne). _"No one who has not had the responsibility can really understand what it is like to be President"_ (Harry S. Truman).​To _grasp_ is to seize an idea firmly: _"We have grasped the mystery of the atom and rejected the Sermon on the Mount"_ (Omar N. Bradley).​The American Heritage compared the verbs 'to aprehend', 'to comprehend', 'to understand' and 'to grasp', because these verbs are very close in meaning. Arguably closer therefore than, say, 'to realize' is.​I for one would never use 'perceber' to replace 'to grasp' in the American Heritage's sentence:​"_We have *grasped* the mystery of the atom and rejected the Sermon on the Mount"_

Nor would I use 'perceber' in the place of 'grasp' in the example sentence provided by the Cambridge Dictionary above:

_"I think I managed to *grasp* the main points of the lecture."_


One could argue that in the second example sentence used by the Cambridge Dictionary it is psosible to replace 'to grasp' with 'to realize':
_The Government has acknowledged that homelessness is a problem but it has failed to *grasp/realize* the scale of the problem._

In any case, I can see a somewhat different "intention", I guess, conveyed by the sentence if I were to use the verb 'to realize': 'grasp' implies a deeper understanding than 'realize' does. 

To wrap this up, the sentences I provided with the verb 'grasp' in my post # 23 would suffice I believe to show that _perceber_ is just not a good translation for grasp.

Abraços



PS:
Olá, Ayup!

I too think that using the verb 'grasp' in the sentence "I understand, but I don't quite see your point /grasp what you're talking about" [Entendi, mas não compreendi] would be pushing it a bit. I only included it there for the sake of contrasting the verbs 'entender' and 'compreender'. Note how I used to 'see your point' as the first choice. My whole point being that 'to grasp' is closer to _compreender_ than it is to _perceber_ in Portuguese. Though not the best choice there, 'to grasp' would by far sound more natural than 'to realize' (which is how I think 'perceber' translates as).


----------



## Dom Casmurro

Como diz a sua citação, "To _grasp_ is to seize an idea firmly." Num outro sentido, you actually grasped your idea quite firmly, without letting it go... 

O que importa é que você me convenceu. Capitulo.


----------



## ayupshiplad

Ahhh the battle rages on!
I checked my Portuguese verb book to see what it said on the matter. For grasp in the reference section it gave neither compreender, entender or perceber...but captar! "Existirá verbo menos denotativo de um processo de raciocínio lógico do que esse 'captar'?"- Dom Casmurro!


----------



## Vanda

One of the meanings of captar is : Apanhar, colher; apreender, compreender. (Aurélio)
And for apreender - Assimilar mentalmente; entender, compreender.


----------



## ayupshiplad

edupa said:


> My whole point being that 'to grasp' is closer to _compreender_ than it is to _perceber_ in Portuguese. Though not the best choice there, 'to grasp' would by far sound more natural than 'to realize' (which is how I think 'perceber' translates as).


 
Correctamundo  Realise wouldn't work in this sentence, and it is best to stick to 'see your point' as you said or 'get what you're on about'.


----------



## Dom Casmurro

ayupshiplad said:


> Ahhh the battle rages on!
> I checked my Portuguese verb book to see what it said on the matter. For grasp in the reference section it gave neither compreender, entender or perceber...but captar! "Existirá verbo menos denotativo de um processo de raciocínio lógico do que esse 'captar'?"- Dom Casmurro!


You were 'sitting on the fence' a couple of hours ago, now you are adding wood for the fire?  ['pondo mais lenha na fogueira'].  I was so convinced that Edupa had the final word...  I still am, but maybe you'll make up my mind, if it pleases you. Now you have to convince *me* that *I* was right.
Cheers.


----------



## avok

I do not know why but I never use the verb "grasp" to mean understand in English  Might be off-topic though


----------



## ayupshiplad

Dom Casmurro said:


> You were 'sitting on the fence' a couple of hours ago, now you are adding wood for the fire?  ['pondo mais lenha na fogueira']. I was so convinced that Edupa had the final word... I still am, but maybe you'll make up my mind, if it pleases you. Now you have to convince *me* that *I* was right.
> Cheers.


 
Ah but you see, I want to get to the bottom of the whole grasp thing as much as you both do, and as my verb book normally gives me sage advice, I thought I'd see what he had to say on the matter- and he just happened to agree with you. Unfortunately for you though, I think Edupa does have the final word. However, be consoled in the fact that my verb book prefers you! 



avok said:


> I do not know why but I never use the verb "grasp" to mean understand in English  Might be off-topic though


 
It's not_ necessary _to use the word grasp, it just has a stronger meaning than 'to understand', and so can be used for emphasis (i.e to emphasise complete understanding) 

Edit: Dom Casmurro, the English expression is 'adding fuel to the fire'- took me a while to remember though!


----------



## Dom Casmurro

ayupshiplad said:


> However, be consoled in the fact that my verb book prefers you!


If that book is supposed to be my consolation prize, I just hope it is expensive enough...


----------



## ayupshiplad

Dom Casmurro said:


> If that book is supposed to be my consolation prize, I just hope it is expensive enough...


 
Don't worry, it is a BEAST


----------

